# RPI4 / FreeBSD 13 & HifiBerry Amp2



## Christophe69005 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello team,
I ve installed FreeBSD 13 on my RPI4.
There is no sound card recognized.
I would like to install my HifiBerry Amp2, an idea ?

Thx

Chris


----------

